# Is this DP???



## anonymous123 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello,

I found this website after doing some research online about symptoms, etc. that I'm currently feeling. While I've sometimes had intrusive/obsessive thoughts for awhile (later years in high school, now in my sophomore year of college), I never experienced any DP like thoughts until last Thursday or so. It was really strange--I suddenly thought about how I'd be turning 20 relatively soon, and got freaked out about how much time I had left in the world. This in turn made me start thinking about existence in general, and what the point of life is if we all die eventually anyway. I wasn't thinking about this in a suicidal way, but rather becoming scared about time passing too quickly. Once I started having these thoughts, I began to feel really weird--I've read some posts on this website, and I'm not so much experiencing the sensation of feeling like a robot, but I have been experiencing the following: existential crisis type of thoughts, feeling too self-aware, feeling a weird separation of mind and body--as in being far too aware that my body is my body, and that my mind is like an entirely different entity....I don't exactly feel like I'm watching myself from outside my body; I guess I've just become obsessed with this idea of my mind and body being separated. Also, I've started freaking out/having intrusive thoughts about feeling this way about other people too. What I mean is, scaring myself with the idea "How do I know everyone else has consciousness/what if everyone else is a robot?" Also freaking out about the idea of everyone else's mind and body being separated, and then wondering ridiculous things like why do we have bodies to begin with, and it just becomes a cycle of obsessive thoughts. Obviously I know that other people aren't robots, etc. but I can't get rid of that terrifying idea/image. I don't understand why I would suddenly start feeling this way. As I said earlier, I think this started when I became all too aware that I'll be 20 soon, and my childhood/adolescence is really over, but it's still so strange that I feel so different suddenly. Also, just to point out--when I mention having intrusive thoughts, etc. I really feel like this is OCD, especially because I do find weird ways/compulsions to try to get rid of the thoughts sometimes, but I've never been diagnosed with a psychiatric disorder. In addition, I feel like any "OCD like" thoughts were lessened during my first year of college because I was really busy. I feel like when I'm busy and working and enjoying what I'm doing, the thoughts are less pervasive. Anyway, I would really appreciate any answers, because I'm completely freaking out, and this is not something I want to discuss with a family member. I'm a relatively shy person in some situations, and tend not to talk about my feelings/worries in general, so I really feel like I've been "hiding" this. I've sort of talked to one of my friends about feeling anxious, and worrying that I had OCD, but I'm worried about saying too much and having my friend think that I'm crazy or something. Also, I feel like if anyone would have some insight into this, it would probably be you guys. Thank you very much, and I apologize for the long, rambling post.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

hello, u wrote this a while bak but i can completely realate.. i just feel so confused and lost. i am also overly aware of my body and mind.. its like im not me anymore.. im sum sort of made up thing that i had no control over.. this scares me and i cant get bak to thinking normal... life is strange now and not like it was before... its limited and theres an end.. its like everything i thought meant sumthing actually means nothing.. i too am 21 and wen i left school at 19 this anxiety started and developed into these thoughts... i think realising im an adult and have to act like one confuses me because i dont feel quite there yet... if u can relate please let me know. i hope u have felt better since then... katie


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It would probably do good to see a therapist to figure out just what is wrong so you can start knowing how to deal with it


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It would probably do good to see a therapist to figure out just what is wrong so you can start knowing how to deal with it


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

anonymous123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found this website after doing some research online about symptoms, etc. that I'm currently feeling. While I've sometimes had intrusive/obsessive thoughts for awhile (later years in high school, now in my sophomore year of college), I never experienced any DP like thoughts until last Thursday or so. It was really strange--I suddenly thought about how I'd be turning 20 relatively soon, and got freaked out about how much time I had left in the world. This in turn made me start thinking about existence in general, and what the point of life is if we all die eventually anyway. I wasn't thinking about this in a suicidal way, but rather becoming scared about time passing too quickly. Once I started having these thoughts, I began to feel really weird--I've read some posts on this website, and I'm not so much experiencing the sensation of feeling like a robot, but I have been experiencing the following: existential crisis type of thoughts, feeling too self-aware, feeling a weird separation of mind and body--as in being far too aware that my body is my body, and that my mind is like an entirely different entity....I don't exactly feel like I'm watching myself from outside my body; I guess I've just become obsessed with this idea of my mind and body being separated. Also, I've started freaking out/having intrusive thoughts about feeling this way about other people too. What I mean is, scaring myself with the idea "How do I know everyone else has consciousness/what if everyone else is a robot?" Also freaking out about the idea of everyone else's mind and body being separated, and then wondering ridiculous things like why do we have bodies to begin with, and it just becomes a cycle of obsessive thoughts. Obviously I know that other people aren't robots, etc. but I can't get rid of that terrifying idea/image. I don't understand why I would suddenly start feeling this way. As I said earlier, I think this started when I became all too aware that I'll be 20 soon, and my childhood/adolescence is really over, but it's still so strange that I feel so different suddenly. Also, just to point out--when I mention having intrusive thoughts, etc. I really feel like this is OCD, especially because I do find weird ways/compulsions to try to get rid of the thoughts sometimes, but I've never been diagnosed with a psychiatric disorder. In addition, I feel like any "OCD like" thoughts were lessened during my first year of college because I was really busy. I feel like when I'm busy and working and enjoying what I'm doing, the thoughts are less pervasive. Anyway, I would really appreciate any answers, because I'm completely freaking out, and this is not something I want to discuss with a family member. I'm a relatively shy person in some situations, and tend not to talk about my feelings/worries in general, so I really feel like I've been "hiding" this. I've sort of talked to one of my friends about feeling anxious, and worrying that I had OCD, but I'm worried about saying too much and having my friend think that I'm crazy or something. Also, I feel like if anyone would have some insight into this, it would probably be you guys. Thank you very much, and I apologize for the long, rambling post.


hey did you ever figure out what you has, and did you get better?


----------

